# Poor Bastards 4th Annual Car/Cycle/Bicycle Show - Sat June 28 - East Greenville, Pa.



## Crazy8 (Apr 15, 2014)

Helping these guys out by spreading the word.

For more info, contact Jenny Allen at Jennifera0101@yahoo.com, or go to their Facebook page for more info.
https://www.facebook.com/poor.bastardsccbc?fref=ts

Free admission, show off your bikes.  No charge for vendors, but they are asked to donate for door prizes.


----------

